# Lakers Derrick Caracter arrested on battery charges



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Lakers Derrick Caracter arrested on battery charges*

Is this guy even on the playoff roster?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think he is.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Said on the radio that your boy Mohandas K. Caracter hit a pregnant waitress and got arrested for drunk and disorderly. I suppose that's better than hitting a pregnant waitress while you are stone sober, but not by a lot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, what a douche bag.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Diable said:


> Said on the radio that your boy Mohandas K. Caracter hit a pregnant waitress and got arrested for drunk and disorderly. I suppose that's better than hitting a pregnant waitress while you are stone sober, but not by a lot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ron said:


> *Lakers Derrick Caracter arrested on battery charges*
> 
> Is this guy even on the playoff roster?


Playoff rosters have been the full 15 player roster for a couple years now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder when the Lakers plane left last night. The game must have ended around 11:30PM Central, did the team spend the night in NOLA and then fly home this morning? If they didn't then how did this clown have time to get drunk enough to do something this dumb? Did he go to the locker room and steal a bottle of Henessy from Ron Ron to chug on the team bus?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Diable said:


> I wonder when the Lakers plane left last night. The game must have ended around 11:30PM Central, did the team spend the night in NOLA and then fly home this morning? If they didn't then how did this clown have time to get drunk enough to do something this dumb? Did he go to the locker room and steal a bottle of Henessy from Ron Ron to chug on the team bus?


They only left at 12PM CDT

They are still airborne. http://flightaware.com/live/flight/DAL8942/history/20110425/1700Z/KMSY/KLAX

Looks like they wanted to let the team party, unfortunately the party started before the game ended.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It turns out she wasnt pregnant, so here's to small victories.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Of course he did. Yesterday sucked in Lakerland. We better win tomorrow.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Diable said:


> I wonder when the Lakers plane left last night. The game must have ended around 11:30PM Central, did the team spend the night in NOLA and then fly home this morning? If they didn't then how did this clown have time to get drunk enough to do something this dumb? Did he go to the locker room and steal a bottle of Henessy from Ron Ron to chug on the team bus?


Strike two on your radio reports, Diable.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I can't believe it hasn't been said yet!!!!!

Drum roll.....

This really shows a lack of character!

Thank you, thank you


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Ron said:


> *Lakers Derrick Caracter arrested on battery charges*
> 
> Is this guy even on the playoff roster?


Ron, sme player do need to do things to keep his name in the news.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I can't believe it hasn't been said yet!!!!!
> 
> Drum roll.....
> 
> ...


Doesn't this show _TOO_ much Caracter?


----------

